# Batman Begins DVD Release Date!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

October 18, of this year sees the street date that the best film of the year is released. last Thursday, the film crossed the $200 million mark and is still plowing forward. There will be both a single disc and a two disc edition, the latter to have all sorts of extras including a 72 page comic book that will feature the very first Batman story. That alone is reason enough to buy the costlier version which will set you back about 30 bones. I can't wait to add this to my collection, been wanting to do it since opening week for the film.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

NICE!   :ninja:


----------

